# 2015 Altima cold Idle rough 2.5 liter



## Bill G (May 24, 2016)

When the car is started and put in dive after about 1 minute when sitting at a light in drive the car idles rough then goes away aftr driving it a little more fluid levels ok. car was just bought in november brand new it now has 7500 miles on it.


----------

